# New Olympus Digital Slr



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

Had a play with one....

Play is the word. Its a toy Its far too small. Layout is poor . Trying to use it with medium to large hands will not be easy

This zoom by wire thing feels nasty and cheap

My first camera was a OM1n it still to today feels like a well designed camera

this new digital thing in my mind is rubbish . THe scale is so wrong


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Try a pro spec Nikon or Canon DSLR. Built the same if not better than an OM1n.

Not sure what model you are describing here, but Ive always found Oylmpus bodies to be a bit flimsy. I guess that hasnt changed.


----------



## paulh123 (Nov 6, 2009)

I went from OM1 through to OM4 with superb results, then i got the DSLR from Olympus and have had some superb results, however i use for internet work a Fuji finepix and that is very good for the money.


----------

